# need employment



## FL Aggie (Sep 22, 2013)

Guys,
I recently retired (in Navarre) after 26 yrs in the Military and I'm looking for employment. I'm currently working but it's less than half of what my bills require. I have my B.A. with management experience, maintenance and aviation experience. I have literally "applied" to dozens of jobs at local businesses but apparently even if your resume says you're qualified, you're not getting a look unless you know someone. Of course I have been looking at the Defense Industry, but I'm also really interested in trying something away from Gov't/Defense like outside sales or management. Give me a yell if you hear of something or know of a good website to scout, please. 
Thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

try linkup.com, its an aggregation type site that pulls jobs from multiple places and seems to be pretty easy to use. State of FL also has a good site, though you have to register. would definitely suggest you use Glassdoor.com, a national site but you can get company ratings from employees, salary surveys and job postings, plus salesgravy.com, which focuses on sales jobs. be cautious on sales jobs in this area though, a high percentage are for scam / commission only / high turnover type things like selling credit card services to small businesses. Pensacola market has 80% of the jobs with compensation over 50K, IMHO, don't know the Navarre market but if you need larger salary you will need to look at Gulf Breeze and Pensacola as there is very little elsewhere. Good luck


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

This sucks brother. I am not far behind you in that I will retire after 20 in March. Networking is obviously a huge help. May already know about it but have you checked clearancejobs.com? Pretty sure you have a security clearance and have had a few buddies get out and get into something different solely based on their ability to already have and keep a clearance! May be worth a shot. Like you I want to try something new after 20 years of healthcare but will it pay the bills? Likely not since I'll have little experience. Why not stick to your forte to keep the checks coming and and then look at something different that may interest you? May already have done all this but figured I'd throw it out there... Hate to see any of my brothers in a bind and especially an Aggie :thumbup: Can you be more specific with what industry you may want to get into? Any issues commuting to Pensacola? Just thinking of some things that you can throw up here to help others narrow things down and possibly help you.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Yikes... FLASH BACK... I retired 10 almost years ago (good lord, that went by quick....) and went through the same thing. I decided not to do the same thing I did in the Navy.... (went to job fairs and was offered "floor manager positions at wall greens in Mobile AL... WTF) and took that hard right turn and headed down my own path. Never looked back....

What do you like to do? What are your interests? Ever think about working for your self? I admit, it might be to late in the game to prepare, but think about doing your own thing..... This could be one of the most exciting times in your life, think about it.... 

I, like others, went through the "shock the retired allowance" Brings to light, you get paid pretty darn good in the active military.....


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

All prior service try herosforhire.com, type in your mos and it will give civilan jobs related to that and if you apply for the job they are required to give you an interview. Also say like your's was 11B (infantry) you would look other MOS like the 31 series (Army) which is military police. Try that out and see what happens.


----------



## HOKIES2012 (Mar 14, 2013)

I work for A-TSolutions. They have an office in Niceville. Take a look at their site and see if they have anything for you. Our main office is in VA so it might be slim pickings down there in FL. Worth a shot though.


----------

